# Breeders in Maryland? Reviews...



## Clhoie

one thing i would like to say, is i do not mind waiting for a pup, im in no huge rush. i want to take my time in finding a good breeder. if that means waiting a while, then im fine with that. =) 

So ive been trying to find some breeders in my area(Fort Meade Maryland) and ive contacted the Potomac Valley Golden retriever Club, the Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club, and the north Eastern Maryland Kennel Club for Puppy, and Breeder Referrals. Some of them respond, and some dont.
I have found some really great breeders further from me, but are way to expensive for us. being 1500 -2000. And being we would need to travel 10+ hours to get the pup. The Breeder referrals that have contacted us back pups cost the same..sofar.
These are some sites i have found so far that are close to my area... Has anyone heard of them or have any experience with them? 
http://www.delmarvagoldens.com/index.html
http://bygracegoldens.com/index.htm
http://www.lycinan.com/
http://www.libertyrun.com/

The closest breeder as far as i can tell, Liberty Run is only 40 mins from me, and currently has pups. i love how she has a Webcam so you can see the pups and mom 24/7. and that you can visit any time you like (calling before of course).... Ive emailed and called her but no responce yet. So im just kind of looking for feedback from others that maybe have possibly worked with her before? or any of these other breeders...
Thanks in advance =)


----------



## FranH

VRocco1 is a moderator here and is Delmarva Goldens. 

Good luck in your quest for a golden......and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thor's Mom

Vrocco1 has beautiful goldens. I met one of his once, she was just gorgeous.


----------



## Ljilly28

A Delmarva golden would be worth the wait! The Liberty Run website worried me for about ten different reasons.


----------



## Clhoie

hehe yeah i spoke with her today, and is checked off the list. 
My absolute favorite was the delmarva goldens, but no puppies or planned breedings for 2009 =( atleast that what was on her site. i wonder if her plans are going to change =) hehe


----------



## Judi

Have you considered adopting from a Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## Clhoie

Yes i have, but dont they require homes that have fences?? We're on a waiting list atm for a fence its 17 months long. My husband and I also talked about Fostering/ Foster to adopt, but i would think the same rules would apply with the fences. i did email the Goldheart.org and GRRReat rescue adoption to ask that question this morning. So im waiting to hear back from them. 
We live in military houseing so we cannot just build our own fence =(


----------



## Judi

Please let me know what they say.
I have a Goldheart dog and sometimes do Home Visits for them.
I am also involved with GRREAT and have done Home Visits for them too.
I have another Rescue that comes from Pa.


----------



## ksipola

Do you see the goofy pic on my avatar...Cider is a Delmarva dog. Lycinan is also a reputable breeder. I think she may have puppies and has some planned for next year. Cider's grandfather was a Lycinan dog.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

another idea. contact Delmarva Kennels. I know they may not have any planned breedings of their own, but she can usually recommend another reputable breeder in the area. Good luck to you. I know it took me many months of searching to get my newest golden puppy.


----------



## guitarman

Have you checked with www.grinninggoldens.com 
I've spoken with Meggan recently and she may have puppies available this winter.


----------



## vrocco1

guitarman said:


> Have you checked with www.grinninggoldens.com
> I've spoken with Meggan recently and she may have puppies available this winter.


I'm sure that Meggan is one of the people that Delmarva would recommend. I'm pretty sure she has a litter in the planning stages.


----------



## Clhoie

Hehe i actually have Grinning Goldens saved to my favorites but havnt contacted yet. I have also contacted Lycinan a few times but havnt heard back from her, but its a busy time of the year with holidays and all =) 

and i just got a email back from Goldheart.
From: LISA HECKER <[email protected]>

Hi!
Thank You for your e-mail and your interest in adopting a golden in need.
GoldHeart does not require an applicant have a fence to adopt.



maybe we can foster to adopt =)


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

Howdy Neighbor! We also live in MD, Carroll County. 

I am familiar with Liberty Run, I am going to say what everyone else is thinking.....Liberty Run is a low end puppy mill. Run do not walk away!!

I am familiar with Grinning Goldens, they are in Harford County. Simply beautiful Goldens, very, very expensive over $1500.00 and some red tape is involved. 

I am not familiar with Delmarva or the other two you mentioned, but I have heard good things about Delmarva, they may be a little on the pricey side. 

I am familiar with Goldheart. Keeping pets on leash is extremly important to them maybe more so than having a fence. They are very selective in their adoption process and that is why this summer we called them to re-home our little girl Chrissy. Whatever you do, don't let anyone talk you into getting littermates. I think about Miss. Chrissy everyday and the only peace I have in my heart is knowing wherever she is she is being well cared for. I would love to be able to exchange stories with her owners, but GH has their rules and that I respect.

We went with a breeder in Manheim Pa, she does not have a website, I found her thru a friend of a friend. We paid $650 I am very happy with Brody's development and he is so darn cute! He is a little on the bigger side for a Golden, he is 7 months old, 72 lbs, he will prolly weigh about 90-100 lbs. full grown. We wanted the bigger bone, fuller figure, boxy head. We saw so many tiny little Goldens on our search, they were cute and all, but we like em big! 

Another excellent breeder here in Marland is Heather Patterson. Super nice dogs, raised inside, the Mom (Buttercup) was a little small for us. 
Golden Hills Golden Retrivers. Stitch is one of her studs, let me tell you he is one handsome fellow, and the female Bell, OMG those two make beautiful puppies. And very affordable. 

Good Luck on your search, please keep us posted!!!

And, if anyone out there knows where Miss. Chrissy is, please give her a hug and kiss for me. I wonder if she still loves to watch TV. She cracked me up, she hated a leash, but she loved her televison.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

I sent you a PM


----------



## Maggies mom

I would get a Delmarva dog/pup in a heart beat, if I was looking , they would be one of the first ones I called.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Well, if you get a Delmarva pup, you don't have to go far to keep in contact with your breeder/s. Vern is wonderful and I have a great respect for Sue. Sue doesn't post much, so I don't feel I know her as well. Sue tells you like it is and I enjoy people who shoot straight from the hip!!! Most importantly, I love their dogs! 

You will find the breeder and pup of your dreams. Just don't rush into anything. If you visit and you are uncomfortable for any reason, follow your instincts.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Quick look at Liberty Run gives me an uncomfortable feeling. Current litter's dam was bred on an preliminary OFA hip submission. 
You have gotten feedback on Delmarva and I will just agree with what has already been said.
ByGrace website gives no information at all. Very strange in my opinion.
Lycinan - Cindy has some bred beautiful and successful dogs for a number of years. She does also tend to have strings attached to the pups she sells. 

Good luck in your search. If you have not already checked the local GRC breeder referrals here are a few links to check out.

Chesapeake GRC
http://www.chesapeakegrc.org/puppy_refer.html

Gunpowder River GRC
http://www.grgrcm.org/

Potomac Valley GRC
http://www.pvgrc.org/poop/poop.htm


----------



## Judi

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> Howdy Neighbor! We also live in MD, Carroll County.
> 
> I am familiar with Liberty Run, I am going to say what everyone else is thinking.....Liberty Run is a low end puppy mill. Run do not walk away!!
> 
> I am familiar with Grinning Goldens, they are in Harford County. Simply beautiful Goldens, very, very expensive over $1500.00 and some red tape is involved.
> 
> I am not familiar with Delmarva or the other two you mentioned, but I have heard good things about Delmarva, they may be a little on the pricey side.
> 
> I am familiar with Goldheart. Keeping pets on leash is extremly important to them maybe more so than having a fence. They are very selective in their adoption process and that is why this summer we called them to re-home our little girl Chrissy. Whatever you do, don't let anyone talk you into getting littermates. I think about Miss. Chrissy everyday and the only peace I have in my heart is knowing wherever she is she is being well cared for. I would love to be able to exchange stories with her owners, but GH has their rules and that I respect.
> 
> We went with a breeder in Manheim Pa, she does not have a website, I found her thru a friend of a friend. We paid $650 I am very happy with Brody's development and he is so darn cute! He is a little on the bigger side for a Golden, he is 7 months old, 72 lbs, he will prolly weigh about 90-100 lbs. full grown. We wanted the bigger bone, fuller figure, boxy head. We saw so many tiny little Goldens on our search, they were cute and all, but we like em big!
> 
> Another excellent breeder here in Marland is Heather Patterson. Super nice dogs, raised inside, the Mom (Buttercup) was a little small for us.
> Golden Hills Golden Retrivers. Stitch is one of her studs, let me tell you he is one handsome fellow, and the female Bell, OMG those two make beautiful puppies. And very affordable.
> 
> Good Luck on your search, please keep us posted!!!
> 
> And, if anyone out there knows where Miss. Chrissy is, please give her a hug and kiss for me. I wonder if she still loves to watch TV. She cracked me up, she hated a leash, but she loved her televison.


Why did you have to rehome your Chrissy?
Goldheart's Annual meeting is this coming Sat. afternoon.


----------



## Clhoie

yeah i was recommended to Bygrace by the potomac valley grc. so i emailed her and her pup that she had left had already had a home, but she gave me her website.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

*You asked, Why did we re-home Miss. Chris....*

In the summer of 1997 we got a new car. You know a new car means you have to go for a ride. We went for a ride out in the country and came home with a puppy. A Golden Retriever, we named him Brooks, he was six weeks old, cute as a button, he liked to play with tennis balls and loved eating french fries. Yep, we pretty much broke every rule in the book for raising a puppy back then. We didn't have food for him, or a food bowl, or water bowl, or collar or leash, we had tennis balls and french fries and we were all happy. Do you have any idea what happens to a puppy when they eat FF...they poop everywhere. Lesson learned, he needs to eat puppy food. Do you know what happens when you give a puppy wood chips to teeth on....they chew on anything that has wood in it, kitchen table, chairs, steps, cabinets, etc. another lesson learned don't give puppies wood to chew on. In time we became experts and Brooks became the perfect pet. Brooks passed away this year on April 4th. He is missed every second of every day. He touched so many people hearts in his life, everyone loved him and he loved everyone. He was such a charmer, he truly was one of the one in a lifetime pets. We feel blessed to have had him in our life. His headstone reads, Brooks....just perfect. 

This summer we got a new car and went for a ride. Came home with littermates this time. We named the boy Brody and the girl Chrissy. Brooks hated to be alone and by having littermates they will have each other when we are not around. We had Brooks for 11 years and we were experts. But, we did not know about littermate syndrome.....they bond with one another. 

Knowing in my heart the love a Golden can give humans, I could not deny Chrissy or Brody the chance to bond with people. I could not keep these two puppies together and let them live a so-so life together, they are Goldens and they deserve to have a wonderful life, a life shared with people. I knew the only solution was to re-home one of them. However knowing the solution does not ease the pain. 

I can't give you a answer as to why it was Chrissy to be re-homed, I just couldn't let go of Brody. Chrissy was 10 weeks old at the time and I'm sure she has forgotten about me, but I will never forget about her or the lesson learned. I went with Goldheart cause they are so picky in the approval process for adoption. She is so sweet, I'm sure she makes someone smile everyday. I have many wishes for Chrissy, one of them is some-how some-way or paths will cross again one day. This is the last picture I have of Miss. Chrissy! Chrissy is the one standing up. If you happen to run across her please, please give her hugs and kisses for me!!!


----------



## Bender

What I look for when checking out a breeder is the following (not a complete list of course)

1. health clearances - what do they have done on their girls? (I have seen everything from 'up to date on vaccinations' to 'gold award for health' - no idea what that means)
2. titles - are they out showing or competing with the dogs or are they intact, registered housedogs? (if they are out doing things with their dogs, they likely have dogs that have good temperments or are at least trainable, and they should be working to improve the breed, not just produce pups)
3. are they members of local and national breed clubs (if so, then they have to abide by standards for breeders, and if they don't, they are booted - also means they're likely up to date on current health issues)
4. are they keeping a puppy themselves? (most good breeders only breed when they are ready to keep a pup or have a home to put a pup in for possible breeding use down the road)
5. do they own the stud dog? (while yes, there are breeders out there who own great stud dogs, it cuts out a lot of red tape to not have to use someone else's boy - and is that 'really' the best possible sire or just handy and free?)
6. how many puppies/litters are they producing? Is it a few litters a year or do they sell them online and have multiple litters due every month? Do they want names and deposits before they go ahead with a litter or do they have six, four and two month old pups available and more on the way?

That in a nutshell tells a lot about a breeder. I don't worry so much about the price, unless it's several grand - a trip to the vet and treatment for an eye/hip/heart problem or a dog who doesn't live a healthy life is going to cost more than a one time puppy price.

Good luck in your search, enjoy the puppy breath (my golden's breeder hasn't had pups for two years now, not sure when she's going to so I'm sadly missing puppy breath).

Lana


----------



## Ash

I would reccomend Delmarva you can rest assured your getting a puppy from reputable source.


----------



## Clhoie

Thank you everyone for your help! =) I found a breeder! and im on the waiting list for a spring litter!!!! Im very excited =)


----------



## AmbikaGR

Care to share who the parents will be? :crossfing


----------



## Clhoie

Tinkerbell / Stitch. From Heather Patterson.


----------



## Ash

I would be quite concerned. I could not find clearences for any of those dogs. Although, she claims to do a good job raising them and offers a health warrenty, sires and dams having no clearences (that I could find) is a big red flag. Registered names tooks some searching which I didn't like and Companion Champions????? Also, a title is 5 generations on either of those dogs is hard to come by and some spots in 5 generations are even unknown??? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I get the same type of impression as Ash does I am afraid. Now that does not mean our impressions are correct but i think you need to ask a lot of questions and require they show you documentation. I did not see any mention of any clearances on their website. I was able to find info on Tinkerbell in k9data but not Stitch (so I could not check anything on him). Tinkerbell is not listed in the OFA or CERF databases. This does not mean they do not have clearances but they can not be verified onlone. You should ask what registry they are cleared by and ask to see the actual clearances. I also am not comfortable of te claims of all those titles behind her dogs but from the ones I can find on k9data you have to back at least 5 generations to find them. The health guarntee looks ok (2 years) but I did noot see the specifics so I can't comment on that either. I also get the impression that Stitch may not be two years old at the time of the breeding. I won't say they are all "red" flags but definitely "yellow" at the minimum.


----------



## Clhoie

Stitch was born summer 2006. So hes 2 and half atm. and i didnt even notice about the clearances, but i did email her to ask. I figured she would have them done since she has a hip / eyes ect contract / guarantee.


----------



## Ash

AmbikaGR said:


> I was able to find info on Tinkerbell in k9data but not Stitch (so I could not check anything on him). Tinkerbell is not listed in the OFA or CERF databases. I also get the impression that Stitch may not be two years old at the time of the breeding. I won't say they are all "red" flags but definitely "yellow" at the minimum.


 
I found Stitch last night but again took a lot of searching *Glode Hills Stitch *is the reg name. I think 2 titles in five generations and NO clearences on him or his sire and dam (did not have the time or energy to look further in the pedigree last night) but did not have a good feeling about what I found. Maybe she has OVC clearences and has not registered the heart and eyes. Thats why, as Hank said its important to as for documentation (actual cerftificates). With that said I don't think she would leave the k9data spaces empty if that was the case. Just a heads up


----------



## Ash

Clhoie said:


> Stitch was born summer 2006. So hes 2 and half atm. and i didnt even notice about the clearances, but i did email her to ask. I figured she would have them done since she has a hip / eyes ect contract / guarantee.


I noticed all the things she puts in place when selling a puppy. Looks fine but she is missing elbows. They are new but not that new that in 2009 people should still not be doing them. Its going on 11 years we have should/have been doing x-rays for elbows.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

I don't buy that as humans we can guarantee something that g*d made. I look at it like this, there is not a doctor out there who will give you a guarantee your unborn child is going to be born perfect and will never have any health issues and will live to be 100. 

Who you select to go with is going to be YOUR decision and sometimes you have to use your gut feeling and not listen to what everyone else says or think.


----------



## ragtym

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> I don't buy that as humans we can guarantee something that g*d made. I look at it like this, there is not a doctor out there who will give you a guarantee your unborn child is going to be born perfect and will never have any health issues and will live to be 100.


That is why most good breeders are not giving guarantees any longer - they are giving warranties in the event that something does happen.

The point is not the guarantee/warranty that this breeder offers, the dogs from this Golden Hills kennel have no verifiable clearances. Even if you don't believe that anyone can guarantee the health of the pups that they produce, these clearances ARE a tool that breeders can use to weed out breeding dogs that HAVE these disorders. These breeders are not taking advantage of those tools.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

and what is it you suggest to do with the ones that have as you say disorders?


----------



## Ash

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> I don't buy that as humans we can guarantee something that g*d made. I look at it like this, there is not a doctor out there who will give you a guarantee your unborn child is going to be born perfect and will never have any health issues and will live to be 100.
> 
> Who you select to go with is going to be YOUR decision and sometimes you have to use your gut feeling and not listen to what everyone else says or think.


 
No one on here that I have ever seen has posted that breeding is 100% reliable and that you can guarentee you will never have a problem. As another poster said thats why we give warrenties to be accountable for we produce and we do clearences to try and prevent the problems. Bottom line she asked for opinions on breeders - she got them!


----------



## Ash

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> and what is it you suggest to do with the ones that have as you say disorders?


Not breed them! If its dogs we are still talking about.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

Ash said:


> Not breed them! If its dogs we are still talking about.


 
LOL But if it's people it's okay? I get what you guys are saying, really I do, and I'm entitled to my feelings too.


----------



## Ash

I have bad bite, I am under the height allowed, my temperament is not all that great and my parents did not have their clearences. I am not worthy of producing LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> and what is it you suggest to do with the ones that have as you say disorders?


Love them as our best friends but just do not breed them.


----------



## k9momx2

I am a GRREAT volunteer and we do not require that prospective families have a fenced yard.


----------



## AmbikaGR

k9momx2 said:


> I am a GRREAT volunteer and we do not require that prospective families have a fenced yard.


Well I think I am a pretty "good volunteer" myself. 
Just pulling your leg, *GRREAT* stands for *G*olden *R*etriever *R*escue *E*ducation *A*nd *T*raining and they are located in the Maryland/Northern Virginia. And you are GREAT in my eyes for volunteering with them!


----------



## KodyBear

I dont want to post my opinions for everyone to see, however if you want to personally contact me I would be more than happy to share my experience with a particular breeder you are interested in.


----------



## Golden Leo

I just saw those breeders you posted their web pages- if I were you I would get puppy from Lycinan kennel from current litter without thinking! Their father is gorgeous and mother is also good. Very, very good litter. I saw they have one female for sale. I say- go for it! Father has wonderful pedigree- Standfast dogs are one of the most beautiful dogs ever!!! Gorgeous, gorgeous dog.....


----------



## Clhoie

edited-we changed our minds with that breeder a few days ago.

I went with one of the first breeders i found.. shes about 8 hours away. We got the only boy out of Milou's litter.Welll only pup out of the litter also lol. We put deposit down tomorrow, and pick him up Feb 26th. 
Golden Sunrise Retrievers.
Heres a picture of him! Born 1.1.09


----------



## SoGolden

*Congrats on Milou's Baby Boy!*



Clhoie said:


> edited-we changed our minds with that breeder a few days ago.
> 
> I went with one of the first breeders i found.. shes about 8 hours away. We got the only boy out of Milou's litter.Welll only pup out of the litter also lol. We put deposit down tomorrow, and pick him up Feb 26th.
> Golden Sunrise Retrievers.
> Heres a picture of him! Born 1.1.09


Congrats on Milou's baby boy! Have you picked out a name yet? Harry came from Golden Sunrise... You will love doing business with Rebecca--she's great! She even does tests for Thyroid, which most breeders I have contacted do not. She takes care of all of the little details. I am getting another pup from her too.


----------



## Clhoie

SoGolden said:


> Congrats on Milou's baby boy! Have you picked out a name yet? Harry came from Golden Sunrise... You will love doing business with Rebecca--she's great! She even does tests for Thyroid, which most breeders I have contacted do not. She takes care of all of the little details. I am getting another pup from her too.



Awww who was harrys mom / pop?? hes adorable!! and yeah Rebecca has been great =) i cant wait to pick him up!


----------



## Ljilly28

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> and what is it you suggest to do with the ones that have as you say disorders?


Keep them, love them, drain bank account!


----------



## SoGolden

*about Harry*



Clhoie said:


> Awww who was harrys mom / pop?? hes adorable!! and yeah Rebecca has been great =) i cant wait to pick him up!


Harry is from the last () litter of Jake and Dixie. You can read about him and his litter mates from our social group. Here is the link:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/group.php?groupid=14
I can't wait to hear more about your pup! He is there at Rebecca's at the same time as my little female (how cool)!

I just realized our new pups are half siblings!!! Yay! Abbey Rose is a Shiloh/Brady pup. That makes us "*BradyMates 08"! *


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

Glad you found your puppy! Love his picture, he is just precious, can't wait to see more pic's as he grows. You will love the Golden breed, they are the best!! Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## Golden Leo

I can't believe!!!! That Brady has the same head as my Leo!!! I love that head sooooo much!!!!


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden

OT, Golden Leo, I have to say Leo is cuter than anything! I can feel his energy of sweetness thru the puter!!


----------



## june007

The Sam of Cliveden said:


> Howdy Neighbor! We also live in MD, Carroll County.
> 
> I am familiar with Liberty Run, I am going to say what everyone else is thinking.....Liberty Run is a low end puppy mill. Run do not walk away!!
> 
> I am familiar with Grinning Goldens, they are in Harford County. Simply beautiful Goldens, very, very expensive over $1500.00 and some red tape is involved.
> 
> I am not familiar with Delmarva or the other two you mentioned, but I have heard good things about Delmarva, they may be a little on the pricey side.
> 
> I am familiar with Goldheart. Keeping pets on leash is extremly important to them maybe more so than having a fence. They are very selective in their adoption process and that is why this summer we called them to re-home our little girl Chrissy. Whatever you do, don't let anyone talk you into getting littermates. I think about Miss. Chrissy everyday and the only peace I have in my heart is knowing wherever she is she is being well cared for. I would love to be able to exchange stories with her owners, but GH has their rules and that I respect.
> 
> We went with a breeder in Manheim Pa, she does not have a website, I found her thru a friend of a friend. We paid $650 I am very happy with Brody's development and he is so darn cute! He is a little on the bigger side for a Golden, he is 7 months old, 72 lbs, he will prolly weigh about 90-100 lbs. full grown. We wanted the bigger bone, fuller figure, boxy head. We saw so many tiny little Goldens on our search, they were cute and all, but we like em big!
> 
> Another excellent breeder here in Marland is Heather Patterson. Super nice dogs, raised inside, the Mom (Buttercup) was a little small for us.
> Golden Hills Golden Retrivers. Stitch is one of her studs, let me tell you he is one handsome fellow, and the female Bell, OMG those two make beautiful puppies. And very affordable.
> 
> Good Luck on your search, please keep us posted!!!
> 
> And, if anyone out there knows where Miss. Chrissy is, please give her a hug and kiss for me. I wonder if she still loves to watch TV. She cracked me up, she hated a leash, but she loved her televison.


hi do you have the name and number of breeder in pa


----------



## june007

*pa breeder*

hi do you have the name of breeder in pa you liked


----------



## june007

june007 said:


> hi do you have the name and number of breeder in pa


thank you so much


----------



## Daisy123

*My Breeder*

I recommend Fred Strut with Golden Friends Enterprise in Pennsylvania. I think he has two females available from his current litter which are ready Jan. 31st. 
He only has around 1 litter per year, his dogs are AKC certified, and he does genetic testing in his breeding program. (He also charges reasonable prices.)

Check him out at.....

http://breeders.net/detail.php?id=205162

E-mail [email protected] or call Fred at 717-292-4925

My dog is gorgeous and healthy and I couldn't be happier!

I searched for four months before I found my dream puppy. I tried puppy referrals and I received few replys from the GRCA referral program.


----------



## Judi

Clhoie said:


> Hehe i actually have Grinning Goldens saved to my favorites but havnt contacted yet. I have also contacted Lycinan a few times but havnt heard back from her, but its a busy time of the year with holidays and all =)
> 
> and i just got a email back from Goldheart.
> From: LISA HECKER <[email protected]>
> 
> Hi!
> Thank You for your e-mail and your interest in adopting a golden in need.
> GoldHeart does not require an applicant have a fence to adopt.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we can foster to adopt =)


Glad you heard from Goldheart.


----------



## Judi

Clhoie said:


> Thank you everyone for your help! =) I found a breeder! and im on the waiting list for a spring litter!!!! Im very excited =)


I still recomend a Golden Retriever Rescue. There are so many Goldens already born that need homes.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Yeah, read my thread "Breeder in Northern Virginia". I got saved at the last second...



Ljilly28 said:


> A Delmarva golden would be worth the wait! The Liberty Run website worried me for about ten different reasons.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Oops, I think I'm a bit late here LOL


----------



## Clhoie

Thanks =) But ive already found my pup! Traveling to Michigan Feb 26th to go pick him up from Rebecca http://www.goldensunriseretrievers.net/home_page


----------

